# In search of a retaining clip for Big Ben FP



## lordmorphous (Mar 24, 2022)

Would anyone happen to have a retaining clip for a Big Ben Fountain Pen, or can point me in the right direction for one. I have a pen I made a few years ago and the flimsy retaining clip has split so now the cap won't stay on or post. I reached out to Penn State and they told me they discontinued those kits a long time ago and didn't have any spare parts. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lordmorphous (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm going to give this a bump and try again. I still haven't found one and fear I'll end up having to throw the pen away.


----------



## JamesC (Aug 4, 2022)

lordmorphous said:


> I'm going to give this a bump and try again. I still haven't found one and fear I'll end up having to throw the pen away.


Beaufort Ink has a bunch of clips in stock now. Dimensions are on the website.
Jim


----------



## lordmorphous (Aug 4, 2022)

JamesC said:


> Beaufort Ink has a bunch of clips in stock now. Dimensions are on the website.
> Jim


Thanks for the reply. What I'm looking for is the internal clip mechanism that fits inside the cap and clips on either the nib or the tail of the pen when posted.


----------

